# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Is water drinken gezond?

## FRANCOIS580

Om gezond en in conditie te blijven heeft ons lichaam voldoende water nodig. Niet zo verwonderlijk wanneer je weet dat je lichaam maar liefst voor twee derden uit water of vergelijkbare substanties bestaat. Wetenschappers adviseren niet voor niets dagelijks minstens drie liter water te drinken. Welke positieve invloed heeft water op onze gezondheid en wanneer weten we dat ons lichaam tekort aan water heeft? 

Dagelijks voldoende water drinken is van levensbelang. Toch zijn er velen die er met alle moeite van de wereld niet in slagen dagelijks voldoende water te drinken. Dat heeft uiteraard een negatieve weerslag op hun gezondheid, maar dat merken ze meestal pas wanneer het te laat is. We krijgen uiteraard een hoeveelheid water binnen uit onze voeding, dagelijks goed voor één liter. Onze lichaamsprocessen zijn goed voor nog eens een halve liter. Rest ons nog minstens anderhalve liter die we door te drinken opnemen. Het is zeker niet zo dat je door het drinken van koffie, thee en alcoholische dranken je lichaam voldoende water verschaft, integendeel. Samen met de consumptie van chocolade en suiker spreken ze zelfs je watervoorraad aan.

*Afvalstoffen*
Je lichaam telt maar liefst zestig biljard cellen waarvan de gezondheid intact wordt gehouden door je voeding. Al die lichaamscellen moeten uiteraard gezuiverd worden van alle afvalstoffen en daar is water, veel water voor nodig. Alle lichaamscellen bevatten in totaal maar liefst 25 liter water. Dat water doet dienst als een soort warmtebuffer en als transportmiddel voor het verwijderen van alle afvalstoffen.

*Sluipmoordenaar*
Door een gebrek aan vocht ben je als het ware de sluipmoordenaar van je eigen lichaam zonder het zelf te beseffen. Velen kampen met een chronisch vochttekort. Als gevolg van zo’n chronische dehydratie blijven de afvalstoffen zich opstapelen in je lichaamscellen waardoor je zonder het zelf te merken letterlijk vergiftigd wordt.

*De positieve invloed van water op je gezondheid:*
Water zorgt er niet alleen voor dat alle afvalstoffen zo vlug mogelijk worden afgevoerd. Het beschermt je tegen verstikking, zorgt voor de nodige afkoeling, vangt schokken op en is doeltreffend tegen allerlei aandoeningen:

• *Overgewicht:* dagelijks voldoende water drinken (zo’n twee liter) past in ieder gezond dieet. Water helpt je gezond afslanken. Dankzij het drinken van voldoende water vermindert je trek in zoete en calorie- rijke dranken als suiker- en koolzuurhoudende frisdranken, vruchtensappen en koffie.

• *Verzadigd gevoel:*het drinken van water zorgt voor.../...

Lees verder...

----------

